# Middle Tennessee Micros - Stones River



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Rockblender and I got together along with my brother-in-law this past weekend for some bassin' on the Stones River.  I was happy to have actually caught a few bass for a change as this summer has been REALLY slow for me (kind of like the other seasons are for me  )...but Rockblender landed a NICE Smallmouth and a few keeper catfish - on top of the dozen or so midsize bass we threw back.

Here are some shots from the day:

My Trophy:









Rockblender's Trophy:









My B-I-L almost got skunked, but landed this guy as we fished our way back to the ramp:









A few other shots from the day:


----------



## gtamberi (May 22, 2009)

Gnuraider forgot to mention how expensive those fish were...


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

oh right...aside from the bent trailer axle and bent prop shaft, Rockblender had a pretty lucky day on the water!

Anyone know how to fix a bent prop shaft on a 2008 Nissan 15HP 4 stroke?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like fun   

as fer the "luck" I guess that's why they call it the stones river?  

Don't know about that particular motor but I've never heard of repairing a prop shaft per se', usually you have to replace either the lower unit as an assembly or take it apart and replace the shaft and bearings inside the gear case separately, etc. 

Even striking rock though, I'd be surprised that you could bend a prop shaft with that low of a HP motor, especially with an aluminum prop. Are you sure the shaft is actually bent as opposed to just wobbling around inside broken seals/bearings?


----------



## gtamberi (May 22, 2009)

Deerfly,

I've looked at the prop shaft a few times with the prop on and off the motor. I was holding out and holding my breath that the prop took the beating rather than the lower unit. I can tell you that I should not have held my breath. The shaft itself is visually bent. 

I was also surprised that this happened. However when I think about it, I shouldn't be too surprised. I was running WOT and contacted the submerged object while in a turn. I barely made a dent on the prop but the contact occurred deep in the prop blades. I may have hit some old concrete and rebar.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> My Trophy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

never mind, i see you have already tried taking it off. i have a yamaha 250 4 stroke that i bent the shaft on :-[ the labor was covered under warranty but yamaha made me pay for the shaft which was around $175.00  yours should be less i would think :-/


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, that's too bad.  :-[ I guess you hit it just right or maybe "wrong"   to have the shaft take the brunt of the impact. Hopefully, your warranty will take the brunt of the repair cost too.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> your killing me dude....thats a big un' you gonna get it mounted?


Yeah - it was a monster...thankfully I had the drag set properly or I would have lost it for sure! Seriously I was just shocked that it actually fit all its mouth around all three trebles...it was pretty tough just getting the hooks out without ripping its mouth off! I can honestly say that is THE smallest bass I have ever seen...and I have caught some small bass in my time 

Dave


----------



## gtamberi (May 22, 2009)

What Gnuraider forgot to tell everyone was his 'trophy' is actually his new line of life-like lures with swim-bait action


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a pretty gutsy little fish. He'll really be a hardass when he gets to about 4 lbs.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Too bad about the motor.  At least you caught a few before the damage. Nice job!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bent shaft= some marine repair shops can put shaft in a hydraulic press to staighten it -ive done it myself with a simple shop press-if you try this yourself, cover shaft with some kind of shield in case the press spits it out -lots o pressure in there -good luck -anytide-


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Great report guys! I want to come up there one of these days.

Is Jackplates meant anything to you?


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> Is Jackplates meant anything to you?


Yes - I know Rockblender and I are both VERY interested in jackplates. Just to be clear...Rockblender and I were each in our own boats...proving that Riverhawks and Gheenoes CAN get along 

I came out ok on that trip and he ended up with the bent prop shaft even though he was literally following in my wake through the same water...I must have missed whatever he hit by just a few inches.



> Great report guys! I want to come up there one of these days.


Come on up...and bring a couple of them jackplates with you! Be happy to get you out on the water up here!

Dave


----------

